# Looking for Glider Rocker Plans



## Orange008 (Aug 5, 2014)

(the image included is not of my own, just used as reference)

My wife and I have recently discovered she is pregnant. I am so excited and want to build everything for the baby (crib, dresser/changing table, rocking chair, etc.), but ultimately know that it is too much to accomplish in the time I have. Since cribs have so many regulations today, I thought it best to just purchase. I decided I wanted to surprise her with a finished rocker for her (and me) and the baby to gently rock the baby to sleep. To make it out of some nice hardwoods from my local lumber yard would make it a piece to keep for years.

I have been searching with little success to find plans for a glider rocker like the image shown. I love the look of the Morris style glider. The simplicity and modern look is perfect. Unfortunately I cannot find any plans to purchase that detail the build process and cut list for that style or any style for that matter. I am a designer by trade and would be able to design a fully functional 3D CAD mock-up, but know too little about the proper joinery and methods to use at certain points to confidently make a sturdy, well built piece.

I would appreciate any help on providing websites, books or what-have-you that show a detailed build process for a glider rocker (matching ottoman would be a plus!). I have found some places that sell the hardware (bearings, rods, fasteners, etc.), but if you have any suggestions on that too, I would be grateful!

Thanks for any assistance!


----------



## bold1 (May 5, 2013)

http://www.todaysplans.net/use-toolcrib-free-outdoor-bench-project-plans.html#.U-FoMSj5HnM This should give you the basic glider diagram. These are basic outside furniture plans. Most chairs are just attached to the glider base. So most any good solid chair design can be adapted. Any chair sides need to be shortened to clear the floor when mounted. As you say, parts and whole glider bases are available.


----------



## Orange008 (Aug 5, 2014)

> http://www.todaysplans.net/use-toolcrib-free-outdoor-bench-project-plans.html#.U-FoMSj5HnM This should give you the basic glider diagram. These are basic outside furniture plans. Most chairs are just attached to the glider base. So most any good solid chair design can be adapted. Any chair sides need to be shortened to clear the floor when mounted. As you say, parts and whole glider bases are available.
> 
> - bold1


Thanks bold1! I am starting to notice that that is the idea. It is reassuring to hear that finding good Morris chair plans and a good set of glider base plans and adjust to fit each other will result in exactly what I am looking for.


----------

